# Ce ţi-o port



## jarvisa

I am stuck on the translation of this phrase in Natalia Barbu's "Îngerul meu."

Şi mă rog mereu
Ca sufletul tău să poarte iubirea
Ce ţi-o port doar eu

And I always pray
That your soul might carry love
??? just me


----------



## Claudiopolis

I'm pretty bad at poetic translations in English but I'll give it a try.

And I always pray
That your soul might carry the love
That exists only in me.


----------



## petero

Another try

And I always pray
That your soul might carry the love
I carry just me


----------



## naga

And I always pray
For your soul to carry the love
That/Which only I carry for you


----------



## susanna76

jarvisa said:


> I am stuck on the translation of this phrase in Natalia Barbu's "Îngerul meu."
> 
> Şi mă rog mereu
> Ca sufletul tău să poarte iubirea
> Ce ţi-o port doar eu
> 
> And I always pray
> That your soul might carry love
> ??? just me



The Romanian "Ce ţi-o port doar eu" is closest, I think, to "that I alone have in my heart for you" or "that my heart alone has for you."


----------

